# Married in the US to a dual US and UK citizen



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help shed some light on British immigration and marriage law.

I'm a US citizen, and my husband, who has dual US and UK citizenship, has just moved to London. I'm visiting him here but would like to apply for permanent residency in the U.K. and eventually a U.K. passport. We were married in the U.S. and have our marriage certificate from the US with us here in London.

Where should I go to to start this process? I assume I'd first need a spouse visa, but do we also need to prove that we're married somehow in the U.K. first? 

Thanks!

Mimi


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mkuodeemer said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help shed some light on British immigration and marriage law.
> 
> I'm a US citizen, and my husband, who has dual US and UK citizenship, has just moved to London. I'm visiting him here but would like to apply for permanent residency in the U.K. and eventually a U.K. passport. We were married in the U.S. and have our marriage certificate from the US with us here in London.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter where you were married as long as you have the marriage certificate. You'll need to pick up a settlement visa on the visit when you intend to stay. It's not particularly onerous. Naturalization requires 3 years of residency. You should get more help in the UK forum -- this ones for those moving (or moved to) the U.S.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't really be a problem. You don't have to "prove" that you're married in the UK. 

Technically, you probably should have applied for the spouse visa before your husband moved back to the UK. Normally, you would have to apply for your visa at the British consulate in the area of the US where you are resident. (And they may still make you go back there to do that.)

You won't get a UK passport until you take British nationality - and that normally requires that you live in the UK for some period of time. There is a stamp they can put in your US passport that confirms that you have leave to reside in the UK - but first you have to get the visa issue resolved.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Doesn't matter where you were married as long as you have the marriage certificate. You'll need to pick up a settlement visa on the visit when you intend to stay. It's not particularly onerous. Naturalization requires 3 years of residency. You should get more help in the UK forum -- this ones for those moving (or moved to) the U.S.


Thanks so much! This helps clarify quite a lot.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd start here:
Husbands, wives and partners (INF 4)

In general it's a couple of forms, photos, give proof of marriage and current citizenship status and finally you get a a settlement visa if all is in order.


----------



## mkuodeemer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thanks so much!*

This is very helpful; thanks for the link to the UK Border Agency site. I've been thinking about getting a solicitor involved, but think I'll start on my own first and see how far I can get. Thanks again!


----------

